# Grove Springs Railroad Open House



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

We at Grove Springs Railroad Grove. Ok wish to invite anyone in the area to come and visit us on August 16th, 2008. Time will be from 10 am to 3pm depending on how much fun we are having. 

Besides my trains we will have live steam thanks to Bruce Stockbridge and Mitch Mitchell. Norm Andersen will be here also with his new creation. 

I have rebuilt my layout and should be in good running condition. So if your in the Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, Kansas area or anywhere we will be glad to see you. 


Terry & Wanda Jackson 
1018 Kiheka St. 
Grove, Ok.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a blast. A bit far for me though.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry we are planning to be there. Do we need to bring anything.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Henson! The only think I can think of is a couple of lawn chairs and maybe some snacks.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

We had a great open house today. The weather was great and we had at last count around 110 people attend. I want to thank everyone on this forum that took the time to come and I looks like we might do it again next year. Thank you again.


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Terry, 

I was hopping to get up there, however, I was unable to break free from the hospital. Happy to hear you had a good turn out, I would love to see pictures if you have some. 

Thx, 

Vernon O. Guess 
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

great, now wheres the photos?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you don't post Pic's we will send Nunzio and Gweetoe over to do visious things to your battery pack with a fork.


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.lscdata.com/users/b.a./terrys1.JPG


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry that didn't work but I tried...........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's see what happens when I do this. The whole server may crash


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's are some pictures from Terry Jackson's Open House that you asked for and he ask me to post. 









































































We sure enjoyed our time at Terry & Wanda's Open House.


----------

